# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  لحظة فضفضة ..على ضفاف النيل

## منال درويش

جيت لك يا صاحبي 
بعد فرقة وطول مغيب 
جيت لك تداوي جرح قلبي 
أو تِطّفي لي اللهيب 
كلي احساس شوق ولهفة
حضنك الدافي امان 
يترمي فيه الغريب 
جيت لك يا صاحبي 
لجل ما ارمي فيك همومي 
و أحضنك تروي جوايا الآمان 
وف وريدي ارسمك 
عايزة اقولك
 كل احزان الضلوع
عايزة اقول لك
 بس اخاف تلسعني
 دمعة م الدموع 
ويضيع مع العتمة الطريق 
وانسى الرجوع.!

جيت لك يا صاحبي مشتاقة لك 
رغم قربك من عيوني 
مشتاقة لك اشتكي 
همي واحزاني وجنوني 
و أوعى يا دمعة تخوني 
عايزة اقولك….
بس اقولك ايه ….
ح تسمع ولا راح تفهم ظنوني 
طب متزعلش يا صاحبي 
ليه بتهدر مَيتك 
رغم ان طابعك التأني والهدوء 
ليه بتغضب رغم حبي ليك
 بلهفة سابقة شوق 
ليه بموجك تلطم الجرح المخبي 
ليه يا صاحبي …؟؟!!
تخنق وريدي وتنتظر اني افوق 
وانا جايه اجري 
ارمي حلمي فيك وهمي 
اترمي جواك واصرخ
 باشتياق لهفة حبيب 
….!!

و أنت ف اللحظة دي أمي 
راح تاخدني بين كفوفك
 راح تسمي
وتداويني ..
ما انت صاحبي والطبيب 
راح تعاند فيا احزاني وهمي 
جيت يا صاحبي 
ليه باحس انك قُريب رغم بُعدك 
غصب عني 
ليه باحس اني باطولك 
رغم انك مش سامعني 
ليه باخاف لحظة غموضك 
رغم انك حته مني 
ليه باعيش جواك قصيدة 
حتي موجك جوه سامعي 
راح يغني …
جيت يا صاحبي 
لجل ما تلملم ضلوعي 
لجل ما تنشف دموعي 
لجل ما تروي فروعي 
وترد لي عقلي
 اللي تاه ف السكة مني 
جيت لك يا صاحبي 
خطوتي صبحت تقيلة
 كالجبل غصب عني 
دابت الفرحة ف حروفي
 وانتحر جوايا فني 
عصب عني..!! 
وابتديت اعشق جروحي 
وانسي عشقي لكل احلامي
 وطموحي غصب عني 
ياما اتمنيت اجيلك
 جوه محرابك اغني 
لكن الدنيا يا صاحبي
 مش اماني او تمني 
ضاعت رموزي جوه مني 
وانت يا صاحبي بغموضك 
حته من قلبي ومني …..!!!!

----------


## صفحات العمر

طلة البدر ف عيونك 
فضضت طولى وعرضى
ضحكة الصبح ف جمالك
خضرت زرعى و ارضى
والشموخ اللى ف ملامحك..
 واحتمالك
قادر انه يحمى عرضى
يا حبيبه من زمن الحبايب 
اغسلى دمعك ف قلبى
وارمى احزانك ف روحى
دا انتى نبضك نفس نبضى
نفس احزانى وجروحى



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المبدعه الراقيه منال درويش

عذرا لحروفى الذى انابها النيل للرد على  عزفك الشجى على اوتار الحروف والكلمات

حفظك الله صوتا شاعرا متميزا

لك تقديرى

محمد سعيد

----------


## منال درويش

الرائع بكل صفحات العمر 

تحية غالية وشكر جزيل على كلماتك الجميلة ومرورك الاجمل ومداخلتك الرائعة 

ويا سعد من ينيب نفسه صوتاً للنيل برك الله في قلمك

ودائما نلتقى وصدق الحرف 

اختك دائماً

----------


## أم أحمد

*الشاعرة الجميلة*
*فضفضتك جميلة برغم كل ما فيها من شجن وحزن*
*اشكرك بشدة علي اشراكنا هذه الفضفضة*
*وفي انتظار ابداعاتك الجميلة دائما فلا تحرمينا منها يا غالية*
*لكي مني كل الحب والتقدير*

----------


## بنت مصر

> ليه باحس اني باطولك 
> رغم انك مش سامعني 
> ليه باخاف لحظة غموضك 
> رغم انك حته مني 
> ليه باعيش جواك قصيدة 
> حتي موجك جوه سامعي 
> راح يغني …


جميلة جدا يا منال ايتها الرائعة الرقيقة




> طلة البدر ف عيونك 
> فضضت طولى وعرضى
> ضحكة الصبح ف جمالك
> خضرت زرعى و ارضى
> والشموخ اللى ف ملامحك..
> واحتمالك
> قادر انه يحمى عرضى
> يا حبيبه من زمن الحبايب 
> اغسلى دمعك ف قلبى
> ...


نفس احزانى وجروحى

واستاذنا المتألق صفحات العمر قد وضع 
لمساته بريشته السحرية في هذا التابلوه البديع.. 

كل التحية والشكر على هذه اللحظات الجميلة التى عشتها
مع هذا الابداع ...


بسنت

----------


## sayedattia

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**ليه بتهدر مَيتك** 
**رغم ان طبعك التأني والهدوء** 
**ليه بتغضب رغم حبي**ليك**
**بلهفة سابقة شوق** 
**ليه بموجك تلطم الجرح المخبي** 
**ليه يا صاحبي** …**؟؟**!!
**تخنق وريدي وتنتظر اني افوق** 
**وانا جايه اجري** 
**ارمي حلمي فيك وهمي** 
**اترمي جواك واصرخ**
**     باشتياق لهفة حبيب**  !!...
*
*الأخت العزيزه  / منال درويش   ..... الشاعرة الرقيقة*
*الله ... الله ... الله ...**ماهذه الروعة ...ما أجملها فضفضه نابعة من قلب شاعرة نبيله**كلمات تأخذك من واقعك ... وتلقيك علي شاطيء النيل ..........**لتستمع لأروع النغمات ... وتشارك الصديقين لهوهما ..فرحهما* *احزانهما ...* *فشكراً لدعوتك لنا لنصغي لفضفتك للنيل .... وفي إنتظار المزيد**وتقبلي تحيتــــــي ومودتي * 
*   * *      سيــــدعطيـــــــه*

----------


## عايده العشرى

الشاعره الرقيقه منال 
يااااه كم افتقد النيل ومثل هذه الفضفضفضات على اعتابه
ولكنك اخذتينى الى هناك لاعيش معك هذه اللحظات الشاعريه 
الجميله رغم مسحة الشجن بها  شكرا لك 
ومع تحياتى

----------


## منال درويش

الغالية / أم أحمد 
تحياتى اليك والى مرورك الرائع
واتمنى مزيد من التواصل واشكرك على هذا العطر 

مع كل المنى وارق التحية

----------


## منال درويش

بنت مصر الجميلة 
اشكرك يا غالية على مرورك الاروع 
ودائماً على حب وصدق الكلمات 

أختك دائماً

----------


## منال درويش

الشاعر الجميل / سيد عطية 
تحية معطرة برائحة النيل 
واشكرك على اطراءك الذى اعتبره وسام على صدر محبة للنيل وعاشقة له ، مهما لوثوه والفقوا به ما يلقون ستظل مصر دائماً هبته ومنال بنته  :: 

شكراً لك مرة أخرى ودائما نلتقى وصدق الحرف

----------


## منال درويش

الغالية / عايدة العشري
انا لم اخذك الى النيل لانه يعيش بداخلك يا غالية 
فقط أنا حركت مياهه التى ركدت لبرهة ، الا ترين ذلك ؟ :: 
دمتى لي ودام مرورك على حروفى 

كل المنى وارق التحية

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

الشاعرة الحقانية الشهيرة بـ منال درويش
الكلام كتير .. و الي بيقلوه أكتر ...
لكن الشعرا إللي بحق وحقيق قليلين زي اللي بيعرفوا يحبوا بجد
وانت يا أستاذة من قلب معدن الشعرا الأصيل
أرجوك اكتبيني في هامش دفتر معجبينك .. حتى أشعر بالرضا ..  :good:  
وتقبلي لو تنازلتي صافي مودتي و أصدق تقديري

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*الأخت منال

أنا كنت فكر إن النيل ـ نجاشي
أتاريه جِه بحروف قلمك الجميل
وأديك فضفتي وقلتِ اللي في نفسك
فياريت اللي بإديهم الأمر
يفهموا فضفتك ويرجعولنا النيل جميل زي ماكان

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## منال درويش

الشاعر الرقيق/ محمد عثمان جبريل 
تحياتى الى قلبك المرمرى ، وكلماتك المعبئة بالصدق 
اشكرك على هذا الاطراء الذي سأجعله وسام على صدرى 

دمت للشعر ، وسافرد لك صفحة كاملة في دفترى فالهامش للمهمشين فقط  ::  

كل المنى وارق التحية

----------


## منال درويش

يا عصام يا علم الدين 
مش النيل طلع جيه مش ناجاشى  :: 
اتمنى ان يفهمونا جميعاً 
والا سنصبح كمن ينفخ في قربة ممزقة مش مخرومة  :: 

دمت للشعر

----------

